# Difficulty Finding Jobs



## sugarcat (Mar 5, 2017)

Hello everyone!

I am planning to apply for the working and holiday visa 462 and moving to Sydney, but I would like to ask how difficult it is to find entry level jobs (receptionist; fast food; retail; ANYTHING!) that are full time.

Also, I don't really have much experience that is worth noting, but I do have a bachelors in management and finance.


----------



## Alice8 (Mar 28, 2017)

Hi,
I really don't think it's difficult to find an entry level job on a work holiday visa in Australia. You just have to make sure that you find the right employer, because sometimes, a few of them like to exploit young foreigners coming here on work holiday visas. So be careful, read the contract before you sign and you should be fine


----------

